# 3 goalie vs 1 goalie foosball



## drsimnal

I am thinking about getting a foosball table. I grew up playing on a table that had been in a bar. It was very heavy-duty, and featured a one goalie rod. Now that I've "grown up" I'd like to get a good foosball table. I'm looking at the Tornado cyclone IIs and the like. One thing I've noticed is that most of these tables come with 3 goalie rods. I see there are options for one goalie, but I'm curious as to people's opinions about the one vs 3 goalie game.


Thanks


----------



## tidalwdave

I suck at foosball, so my table has three goalies.


----------



## Gibbie

I prefer the single goalie table but that may be because that was the version that I played in college.


----------



## ril850

If your not very good, 3 goalie. If it's for competive (money on the line) like me, get 1 goalie. Makes things more competitive.


----------



## roar

As long as it has telescoping rods it's alright... my preference is the 1 goalie for sure.


This is the type of table I prefer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e5Is2c-CzA


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ril850* /forum/post/11736913
> 
> 
> If your not very good, 3 goalie. If it's for competive (money on the line) like me, get 1 goalie. Makes things more competitive.



At my house, usually we play for fun, not money, and nobody is a foosball pro. If you want tournament play, go for one goalie, if you want a fun table that everyone can play, go for three.


Dave


----------



## crackity

the tournaments I played were all 3 goalie and that is also what I prefer.


actually I cant stand the sloped corners.... tornado's are 3 goalie (well you said something about an option) but all the bar tables i have seen are 3 goalie....


I just dont like the idea of a bad shot in the corner miraculously turning on goal and going in.... less skill.


----------



## drsimnal

Yeah, all the tourney pics I've seen have 3 goals. That's why I was curious, as I would imagine 1 goalie is more difficult.


----------



## ccotenj

1 goalie is "real" foosball...










WAY back in the day (geez, i'm getting old







) when we used to play tournament foosball, it was 1 goalie... 3 goalie tables are a recent phenomenon... i don't ever remember seeing a 3 goalie table back then...


----------



## roar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crackity* /forum/post/11747576
> 
> 
> the tournaments I played were all 3 goalie and that is also what I prefer.
> 
> 
> actually I cant stand the sloped corners.... tornado's are 3 goalie (well you said something about an option) but all the bar tables i have seen are 3 goalie....
> 
> 
> I just dont like the idea of a bad shot in the corner miraculously turning on goal and going in.... less skill.




I don't ever recall seeing a bad shot go in the corner and then turning on goal and going in? I can't even think of way for that to happan with a sloped corner, the slope goes away from the net, not towards.


I honestly can't see how the sloped corners effects the skill of the game at all.


----------



## drsimnal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roar* /forum/post/11750832
> 
> 
> I don't ever recall seeing a bad shot go in the corner and then turning on goal and going in? I can't even think of way for that to happan with a sloped corner, the slope goes away from the net, not towards.



Sloped corners make it more difficult to trap the ball with your goalie, but I agree I've never seen it make it "easier" to score. I would think it makes it harder. Maybe I could get both a three goalie rod and a one goalie rod and compare the two.


----------



## ccotenj

with enough practice, sloped corners can be used to the advantage of the goalie when passing/shooting the ball...


----------



## Remax

I bought a harvard solid wood table for $100 last week. It has 3 goalies and I still suck at it. Its a blast to play though. Almost as good as the bubble hockey table.


----------



## kong132

Once you get good enough, I doubt it matters. Having 1 goalie or 3 goalies makes no difference against a good snake shot. Go with whatever you like.


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roar* /forum/post/11738994
> 
> 
> As long as it has telescoping rods it's alright... my preference is the 1 goalie for sure.
> 
> 
> This is the type of table I prefer!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e5Is2c-CzA



after watching that video i want a foosball table


----------



## Uncauzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roar* /forum/post/11738994
> 
> 
> As long as it has telescoping rods it's alright... my preference is the 1 goalie for sure.
> 
> 
> This is the type of table I prefer!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e5Is2c-CzA



Man, I think I've probably played against that guy.


That would be a FABI table, which is quite popular up here in Canada (I've never actually seen a Tornado). You can do all kinds of crazy tricks on these things.


----------



## elmalloc

what is FABi table?


----------



## Uncauzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/12092971
> 
> 
> what is FABi table?



FABI is the brand of the foosball table in the video.


----------



## pheare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ril850* /forum/post/11736913
> 
> 
> If your not very good, 3 goalie. If it's for competive (money on the line) like me, get 1 goalie. Makes things more competitive.



1 goalie doesn't make things any more competitive - you could probably even argue it makes things even less competitive as you can't control the ball in the corners (though you can certainly use the sloped corner to your advantage). The biggest tournaments in the U.S. are played on Tornado tables - the guys in these tournaments are nutso good.


As I'm sure everyone realizes, of the 3 'goalies' only the center man can actually block a shot on net. So it really isn't 3 goalies but a 1 goalie and 2 guys to get the ball out of the corners.


I have a Tornado Storm, one model down from what the OP is thinking of getting. It is a great table, very solid.


I'm an average player at best, but I have played on a few different high end tables...each have their own distinctive feel, but imo the Tornado's (Storm model and up) offer up the best playing experience. The ball control that can be achieved on a tornado is 2nd to none.


I will say one thing, don't skimp on a table, while your $200 (or whatever they cost) costco table may look really good, there is no comparison in terms of how solid the table is, playability and control vs. a higher end table. In foosball, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## elmalloc

how true that post is pheare. springing fo rmost costly table now.


----------



## artyusmce

I'm no table expert but thought that the costco table looked pretty solid. Is there a offical league foosball table?


----------



## elmalloc

when will you be a table expert


----------



## wizard8575

yea all tornado/dynamo tables have 3 guys on the goal rod. You can remove the guy if you want but it wont play right also check out shelti tables they are just as nice and build in the us. contact me if you are interested. http://www.shelti.com/


----------



## pheare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artyusmce* /forum/post/12360570
> 
> 
> I'm no table expert but thought that the costco table looked pretty solid. Is there a offical league foosball table?



Chances are good there is a league in your city. Just phone a place in your area that specializes in foosball tables, chances are they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## artyusmce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pheare* /forum/post/12464793
> 
> 
> Chances are good there is a league in your city. Just phone a place in your area that specializes in foosball tables, chances are they can point you in the right direction.



thanks the shelti tables look preety good where can you get them?


----------



## pheare

Not sure where you can buy Shelti. If you are serious about getting a good table, I would strongly consider the Tornado line. Model Storm or better (Cyclone or better if you are going to play tournaments).


Chances are if there is a league in your city or even just tournaments every now and then, they will be on Tornado tables. Best to practice at home on the table you will be playing with in competition.


But again, best bet is to find a dealer near you - they will know what tables are used in tournaments in your area.


----------



## pengilly

MAN, there are a bunch of old hippys on here, "one goalie dude" "Deutschmeister Rocks" (I do love those tables) But seriously the table of today for the last say 10-15 years has been Tornado buy the cyclone II and call it a day.


----------



## edge900rr

I have a tornado table and love it. the kids from my sr. high youth group come over once a month and beat the crap out of it. no bent rods, no broken guys. the thing is a beast!!!


----------



## elmalloc

where can i buy a tornado


----------



## imjay

Our suggestion is that you do not buy any consumer version for foos and buy a commercial quality table - our opinion and experience is regardless of name brand the commercial table is better made.


It also seems like when Tournament Tornado was sold some years back quality wasn't quite as good as of old.


We kept looking and contacting arcade game providers and route managers and found an original Tournament Tornado around 1989. We bought from an 80 yr old guy who had sold his routes and had a few games in a shed behind his house.


I recall we bought the foos (three goalies on the bars) for $350 and two Alley Katz shuffle bowlers for $250 and a non-working original Star Trek flipper for just $50. None of the above games were in working order but were pristine in appearance.


Foos had a coin mechanism problem which I tinkered with and fixed in an hour and then removed coin wafers to put in on free play.


Combining shuffle parts I had one of the two working great in an afternoon and broke down the other one for remaining parts and to our great pleasure I cleaned contacts and replaced the lamp driver board (had a spare) in the Star Trek and it powered right up and we are still playing it today.


Said all that to prove the point that if you take the time to contact folks in the arcade business and get to know them a bit you can occasionally find incredible deals or commercial games that consumer knock offs simply can't compare with and once put in good working order you can play them to death without failures.


----------



## elmalloc

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bret_Salyer

 http://tornadofoosb.powweb.com/tornadofoosballcominc/ 


The coin op models are more expensive but are heavier built and have better resale.


----------



## chemicalviper

I would also look at shelti if you want a top quality table. We sell Tornado and Shelti, love them both. Shelti was the main engineer and designer for Tornado tables, he left to create his own company (shelti). I like how they come with 3 goalie foos but have a kit for like 30 bucks that converts everything so its proper for 1 goalie.


Just personal opinion though, since I am someone who sells about 100-150 of them a year (about 50/50 between tornado and shelti). Tornado is still great, I have a 5 year old tornado myself. But if I had the money today I would put it in shelti.


----------



## KeithMoore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/11750526
> 
> 
> 1 goalie is "real" foosball...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAY back in the day (geez, i'm getting old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) when we used to play tournament foosball, it was 1 goalie... 3 goalie tables are a recent phenomenon... i don't ever remember seeing a 3 goalie table back then...




We had two types of foosball tables, glass-top and "regular". The regular table came with sloped corners and one goalie and had plastic coated cork balls that when broke in a bit could be easily gripped for passing and catching before a shot. The glass-top usually had level corners with very hard solid plastic balls that made a heck of a ding with a hard goal.

Of all the different games I played in my wasted youth I have the most nostalgia for foosball on a "regular" table.


----------



## elmalloc

thanks


----------



## KeithMoore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/13327193
> 
> 
> thanks




Here it is:
http://http://www.bonzini.com/ The B90 just about looks identical.


----------



## elmalloc

Thanks. Price?


----------



## KeithMoore

PM sent


----------



## thenry1989

The one-goalie table is better IMO. It's more fun.


----------



## Traff

All the ones I see in the corner bars and such are 3-goalie tables.

The stores around here only seem to sell the 3-goalie versions also.

I'd love to have on a 1-goalie table, even though the wife disagrees.


----------



## KeithMoore

The one goalie "vinyl" top my favorite. (what is the proper name for these anyway??)

I have had my eye on a old commercial one at a local skating rink, I stopped by and left a message for the owner to see if he wanted to sell. I'm supposed to hear by tomorrow. How do you decide what is a good price to offer? It has it's battle scars and one of the heads is missing off of one of the men but is fully functional. Let's hope he is willing and reasonable.


----------



## elmalloc

I am having trouble finding quality single goalie foosball tables locally.


Is there any way to get a quality single goalie table for under $500?


----------



## Spartan94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thenry1989* /forum/post/13343311
> 
> 
> The one-goalie table is better IMO. It's more fun.



Definately. That's what I grew up playing on all the way through college, and that's the way it should stay. Sadly, I haven't played on a single goalie table in probably 15 years


----------



## mcascio

Dynamo (what I have) and Tornado tables will last a lifetime. All the pro tables have 3 goalies. In college I played with one - but it certainly wasn't a quality table...but you get used to three very quickly.


----------



## DrCrawn

The Tornados are _the_ table for tourny play. 3 goalie is the norm these days and in fact you do use the side goalies to cut off angles. The old style slopped corner tables are random and sloppy, not designed for quality "fast" professional play. My group of friends always plays "clean" rules, similar to 8 ball. Essentially no sloppy shots count, and the ball cannot touch any other player on shots. Also cutbacks, intentional or not, are a big no no. It's different, but a lot more fun than "everything counts" rules. Of course at a bar, unless you're sneaky and stick your hats in the goals, everything counts no matter what. This is when that group of sloppy drunk chicks challenges you and a friend, they spin like there is no tomorrow, and somehow win.










Oh I have a Cyclone 2 as well, great table for the money.


Also, red ball> crappy white ball


----------



## ninja6o4

FWIW, I believe official Foosball league uses 3 goalie tables only - I think the 1 goalie table is actually an American re-design (not sure why). I play 1 goalie, and I love it


----------



## Cameron

One more vote for the single goalie.


----------



## elmalloc

OK I will go 3 goalie if I ever have spare cash.


----------



## imjay

No made for home use games will hold up to hard use over time.


IMO - Tournement quality slipped a bit when the company was sold some years ago but still the gold standard for Foos.


When you're in the market for pieces for a home game room we suggest that you look for a club or group in your area. For example, in our home area there is a very active group that has an online info sharing space and occasional gatherings where info and games are traded or sold.


One advantage of such a group is games are usually traded or bought/sold at wholesale price points instead of retail.


Also I suggest you invest the time to learn about all the operators in your area. Go to their offices and meet them. Operators are constantly cycling games in and out of commercial route locations and often have pieces for sale.


We bought our Tournament Tornado foos about 12 years ago from an operator who was retiring. The coin-op commercial versions are truly made to take hard use and our game today looks as perfect as it did when we bought it and it was very easy to tinker with the coin mechanism for "free" play.


Always try to buy commercial games - foos, or darts or video or pin - most all consumer grade stuff by comparison is junk.

goodluck and good foos!


----------



## rick63366

Hey, if you like the old-style one-goalie tables, then you'll probably like the new warrior table that is currently in production. The nice thing is that the ramps are not as steep as the old tables, so it is easier on the goalies to keep the ball in their zone, plus the goal itself is 3/16" narrower which doesn't sound like much but is more in line with the older tables as well.

http://www.warriortablesoccer.com/index.php 


Reports are that if you play tornado then you should be able to transition your game to the warrior fairly easily, but it also has the superior ball control of the old Tournament-Soccer (TS) tables and very easy to grab loose balls and do pin shots. I live in St Louis area and we are having our State Championships on this table Nov. 14-16th, I can hardly wait to check it out for the first time. Here is a flyer if anybody is interested

http://www.foosline.com/events/2008/2008_MO_STATE.pdf 


FOOS ON!


----------



## elmalloc

oh snap and I thought I was weird for having a shufflboard table I can see others are fooscrazy too


----------



## alenmics

Harvard Foosball Table


Harvard foosball table is one of the leading brands in this particular niche, and more and more people decide to go with such a model. Those of you, who want to spend their time with this brilliant game, will be seeking and looking for a table that won´t cause trouble, doesn´t keep breaking, and simple is build for a life time. The company is very passionate about providing the best quality at a reasonable price, plus always shows up with new types on a regular basis. Harvard fully integrated the needs of their customers and buyers, by putting something on the market that is build for consistent and professional play.


If you know more about table soccer, this game needs to be played on stable tables. Unfortunately, many households invest their money in cheap tables which keep breaking down, and simple can´t hold their word. Harvard foosball table even sponsors big televised tournaments and championships. It´s incredible that also many pros practice and perform their skills on Harvard every day, besides, the tables are used in championships as well. Visit here if you want to know where to find best harvard foosball table


----------



## Dapuma

Tornado tables are the worst IMO, the game plays too fast, the surface is harder and so is the football, One goalie without question - Tornado tables are good for bars because the games are shorter because it plays faster, thus earning them more money


----------



## realred2

can anyone tell me what type of table I have?
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/reddimitri/media/IMG_20140220_215423.jpg.html  

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/reddimitri/media/IMG_20140220_215348.jpg.html


----------



## chemicalviper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realred2*  /t/914139/3-goalie-vs-1-goalie-foosball/30#post_24387682
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me what type of table I have?
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/reddimitri/media/IMG_20140220_215423.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/reddimitri/media/IMG_20140220_215348.jpg.html



It's called a million dollar foosball table. $399 retail


----------



## johann777

If you're serious about foosball, definitely get a tornado coin-op (T-3000) if you are in the US. They last a long time and play the best of any table out there. You can usually pick up brand new ones at tournaments for about $1,300 and find some on Ebay for 800-$1k. I'm a regular tournament player and have a T-3000. 

The 3 man goalie is better because it moves the game along and is easier to set up shots and passing series. It gives more of a consistent game. The 1 man goalie tables have to use a ramp and there are issues that can happen with a ramp (sometimes it buckles and can be tough to replace, making play more random. Most of the European tables use a 1 man goalie. The mechanics of playing defense isn't much different with a 3 man vs 1 man.


----------



## Yellow Jacket

All this foosball talk and not one mention of rene-pierre!?!

Where are the 'real' foosball players out there?



I grew up on American tourny tables with the three man goalie, but lived in Paris for a year and found out how much fun these tables are. Totally different style, and I got schooled regularly by the Frenchies.

It is much more about finesse. Curved, sloped corners, smaller men, and single goalie.

You can find cool old-school rene-pierre tables on craigslist from time to time. Great for a game room!

I have a tornado II and it is bulletproof for kids and fun for adults. My seven year old beat me for the first time about a month ago, and it was monumental for him!

I'm looking for a good shuffleboard table.


----------



## Shadowed

Another consideration would have to be replacement men as they tend to break off on occasion.


----------

